# How soon after a rain will they pop



## goldpanninjerm

I am here in tuscarawas county having a really good rain outside with the good ground and weather temps would it be a good idea to go hunting tomorrow morning or wait a couple of days what's your suggestion


----------



## tpedersen

74 degrees and warm slow rain in dover now, I think I will look this weekend for sure.
maybe thursday evening.


----------



## goldpanninjerm

Strasburg here think I might go out after lunch


----------



## morelmaster_01

need moor rain here in urbana ohio just had some but just was not enough!


----------



## morelmaster_01

lol more haha


----------



## shroomerman

Hey morelmaster .. that looks like a JOHNSON mushroom lmbo :wink:


----------

